# Amare=Kemp ?



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

After watching the game against the Spurs does anybody think that Amare is the next Kemp (in his prime)?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I think he is Kemp right now and is going to get better


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

amare might be just as good as kemp was (on sonics not cavs/blazers/magic)
still long way to go


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

Marbury + Amare = Payton + Kemp? :yes: 

But still a pretty long way to go.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

I don't think Amare has quite the physical skills and attributes that Kemp did, but he's almost definitely got a better head on his shoulders, so before it's all said and done, I would expect to see him remembered as the much better player.


----------



## battiergrizz31 (Apr 20, 2003)

That thread just makes you sad wondering what could have become of Shawn Kemp. Amare is a damn good talent so far, and he's only going to get better. He'll be an all star within the next 2 years, for sure.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

No! No way do I think that Amare is or will be on the same level as Kemp was. Let's not forget people, that in his prime Kemp was all-NBA, considered the best player in the league behind MJ. I just do not see the same skill level in Amare. The physical traits are there, and that will be enough to make Amare a very very good pf, but does anyone think he will be the _best in the league_ at his position? I sure don't. KG is the closest thing today to what Kemp was, IMO, and even their games are very different.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

And lets not forget Amare's one offensive move only works against certain teams.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> No! No way do I think that Amare is or will be on the same level as Kemp was. Let's not forget people, that in his prime Kemp was all-NBA, considered the best player in the league behind MJ. I just do not see the same skill level in Amare. The physical traits are there, and that will be enough to make Amare a very very good pf, but does anyone think he will be the best in the league at his position? I sure don't. KG is the closest thing today to what Kemp was, IMO, and even their games are very different.


Yeah, Kemp was incredible. Its hard to believe he never averaged more than 20 ppg or so. He had great footwork, and turned it into power finishes. Kemp was like a little Shaq, but more nimble, and a better shot. So powerful! He had tons of skill.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> No! No way do I think that Amare is or will be on the same level as Kemp was. Let's not forget people, that in his prime Kemp was all-NBA, considered the best player in the league behind MJ. I just do not see the same skill level in Amare. The physical traits are there, and that will be enough to make Amare a very very good pf, but does anyone think he will be the _best in the league_ at his position? I sure don't. KG is the closest thing today to what Kemp was, IMO, and even their games are very different.


Kemp was never 2nd best in the league. 

He was named Second Team All-NBA in 1993-94, 1994-95 and 1995-96. He averaged ~19ppg and 10.5bbg in those years. 

This is clearly in Amare's reach. 

p.s. KG's skills are at a whole different level than Kemp in terms of shooting range, passing, handling, etc. KG made more 3pts last year than Kemp made his entire career. Kemp has averaged 1.6 apg and 2.6 TO for his career. KG is at 4.3 and 2.6 and improving.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> No! No way do I think that Amare is or will be on the same level as Kemp was. Let's not forget people, that in his prime Kemp was all-NBA, considered the best player in the league behind MJ. I just do not see the same skill level in Amare. The physical traits are there, and that will be enough to make Amare a very very good pf, but does anyone think he will be the _best in the league_ at his position? I sure don't. KG is the closest thing today to what Kemp was, IMO, and even their games are very different.


2nd best player in the league to MJ? I dont remember that ever being the case.

Amare isnt Kemp yet, but more than likely will be better.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> And lets not forget Amare's one offensive move only works against certain teams.


Hater parade going on. You must be pretty bitter sitting at home watching your ''Yao Bling hype hype'' posters and watching Amare tearing it up.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 2nd best player in the league to MJ? I dont remember that ever being the case.
> 
> Amare isnt Kemp yet, but more than likely will be better.


Career wise maybe but flashes of brilliance, probably not.

Kemp COULD HAVE BEEN the best PF ever (yes better than Karl Malone, Barkley etc) if he really wanted to.


----------



## shroombal (Jul 17, 2002)

All we know is.. Kemp used to be good, and almost won a championship, but he never accomplished dat, and wit his diminished skills, I doubt he ever will.

Its really sad to see the diminished skills of players like him, Penny, Pippen, Hill, and others.

Its like one year they are putting up 20+ ppg, then next they put up 10 or are plagued by injuries. All these players didn't get lucrative contracts for being bad ya kno...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

It isn't actually diminshed skills, it is a diminished body. He's still got very good skills, he just can't get more than 4-5 inches off the floor.


----------



## NYMIKE (Jul 19, 2002)

Theres been a few very overrated players in this game and Kemp in his prime was one of them. Yes he is the most explosive player of his size we ever saw, but he was never half the player that Barkley and Malone were, yet he was always voted on to Western Conference All Star game. The other player that in that boat with the fans is Vince Carter, I guess most fans like flashy athletic players, but they be lacking substance.


----------



## dawicked (Aug 13, 2002)

Vince Carter can shoot with range. Kemp could never do that.


----------



## thief (Feb 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> Kemp was never 2nd best in the league.
> ...


Can you tell me what site you people get old stats from? I need something like that every once in a while.




> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Amare isnt Kemp yet, but more than likely will be better.


I agree with this mostly. don't forget that Amare is only 19, he'll likely reach Kemp's prime level by the age of 22-23, and he'll still be able to improve, and i think he has the mindset that will make him work hard.


----------

